# Stopping cats climbing out of open windows



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Does anyone have any ideas of a product or maybe home made way of stopping my cat climbing out of open windows. 

It wasn't an issue in my last house as the windows were too high for her to reach, and it hasn't been an issue in the new flat as its been winter but the weather is starting to get nice and I need a sure proof plan before the summer. 

I was look at this Flat Cats - Open your windows without endangering your cat but I'm pretty sure she would figure out how to get out of it pretty quick. I only have windows that open like these:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i use a similar thing like this for my cats
well the rpetile room

looking at that site, i woudlnt think iit woudl stop my cats, my cats could work out how to open velcro! I have mine tacks in to the frames (but mine is wood... yours arent... hmmm


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

You can buy mesh cages for outside your windows but then you end up looking like a secure office building. Or you make a mesh panel to secure over the window opening that doesn't prevent you from opening and closing.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

We have birds in an upstairs room over a flat roof which is accessible to cats. Mine are now 13 and can't be bothered to go "mountaineering", but to keep other cats out we built a cheap wooden frame and then fixed an old fire guard to it so the window could be opened/closed. Now had a new window and have just fitted up a wooden frame with uprights in screwed to the inside wooden window sill - looks a bit like a childs stair gate. Not very attractive admittedly but least it means the bird room gets aired!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Or you make a mesh panel to secure over the window opening that doesn't prevent you from opening and closing.


That's what I'd suggest is the best way to do it. 

It's what I know friends have done. They made the mesh panel and a frame it fitted into so they could easily open the window and then slot the panel in place into the frame.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Cataire Screening


----------

